# Keeps closing left eye



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi everyone

I noticed last night Daisy was closing her left hand eye whilst leaving her right one open. She was doing it again this morning. It did look a little strange this morning so I have taken some pictures but looking at them it looks fine! Just wondering what I should do?

Thanks


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Great, thanks for your help, we will go off to the vets on Monday. I did think it may be something like conjunctivitus but I am such a panicker where they are concerned its always best to get someone elses opinion!!

Thank you


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Interestingly one of my cats starts closing his left eye a lot whenever he has a bit of an upset tummy!! He has a sensitive digestion. There is no discharge from the eye, when it happens, he just holds it shut and seems a bit off colour. 

Anyway, I find if I bathe his eye with a weak saline solution (cooled boiled water and a little salt), it is always better the next day.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm having exactly the same issue with Spooks, funnily enough!

He's always had one eye that gets a little gunky but it's been what I can only describe as 'snotty' since Thursday :skep:

I've been using warm salt water to try and flush it out and that's worked a little bit. He's still looking a bit sorry for himself, though, so I'll be phoning the vets tomorrow. Hopefully they can give me some drops to help with it.

His doesn't show up too well on photos either 

I'd try Daisy on some salt water to see how she goes. If it's still an issue, run her down to the vets- they'll be able to establish if it's Conjunctivitis or if she simply has something in it


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Dukey,

The other week my cat was doing this. He was closing one of his eyes and blinking lots. He did have some small amount of eye sleep/gunk in the corner of his eye. My two suffered in the past with conjunctivis so I was pretty sure this was a sign. 
Anyway as it wasn't too bad sp I just boiled some water let it cool and then wiped his eyes with cotton pads - don't re use the pads - just sweep once then use a new one to sweep again. Then repeat with other eye (again with new pads). 

After I did this he continued to have his eve closed. But I monitored him and by the next day it was all clear! I took him to the vet the week after (un related) and she looked it over and said he was fine. So perhaps give the a try??


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for your help everyone 

I have been bathing it in a weak saline solution and that seems to be bringing all the rubbish out


----------

